# New custom made strap from our own Pav79



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Just received this strap today which Pavel has made specifically to fit my Hamilton with its double tang buckle.

The quality is really rather fantastic, and I have to say I'm chuffed to bits with it.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually thinking about it, I think Pavel uses the name Miterant on here. I think he's Pav79 over on the dark side :biggrin:

Still, it's a lovely piece of work either way!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nice looking strap great colour suits the watch


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Bowie


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

danoafc said:


> Just received this strap today which Pavel has made specifically to fit my Hamilton with its double tang buckle.
> 
> The quality is really rather fantastic, and I have to say I'm chuffed to bits with it.


 That really is very nice, do they have a site?


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

horologicallyChallenged said:


> That really is very nice, do they have a site?


 Thanks.

Yeah, Pavel has an Instagram page which is

https://instagram.com/neptunestraps?igshid=dhnv6o2sp8y2

I've probably had 5 or 6 straps off him over the years and the quality is incredible for the cost. He is a really good guy and is happy to make straps to your exact specifications for the same price.

you can drop him a pm on here - he's called miterant.


----------



## trameline (Apr 4, 2020)

That strap really caught my eye, it suits the watch admirably, because of your posting I have designed a strap for my Hamilton which Pavel has made.

I now need to check out how to post a picture , being a newbie


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

trameline said:


> That strap really caught my eye, it suits the watch admirably, because of your posting I have designed a strap for my Hamilton which Pavel has made.
> 
> I now need to check out how to post a picture , being a newbie


 Looking forward to seeing your pics Al :thumbsup:


----------

